# Stromstoßrelais schaltung



## michachen91 (13 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Dachspitz ausgebaut und wollte nun folgendes realisieren:

Ich habe zwei Eingänge, auf beiden Seiten möchte ich alle Lampen (eigentlich Steckdosen, 10 Stück) im Raum ein und ausschalten. Allerdings habe ich nur Platz für 6 Schalter. Nun habe ich die im Anhang gezeichnete Schaltung (Mit Stromstoßrelais) entworfen. Allerdings funktioniert diese nicht. Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich diese Schaltung realisieren kann, sofern Ihr meinen Wunsch verstanden habt 
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!!!

Liebe Grüße

Anhang anzeigen schaltplan.pdf


----------



## michachen91 (13 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Dachspitz ausgebaut und wollte nun folgendes realisieren:

Ich habe zwei Eingänge, auf beiden Seiten möchte ich alle Lampen (eigentlich Steckdosen, 10 Stück) im Raum ein und ausschalten. Allerdings habe ich nur Platz für 6 Schalter. Nun habe ich die im Anhang gezeichnete Schaltung (Mit Stromstoßrelais) entworfen. Allerdings funktioniert diese nicht. Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich diese Schaltung realisieren kann, sofern Ihr meinen Wunsch verstanden habt 
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (13 April 2014)

Was funktioniert denn genau nicht ? Nur zum Verständnis mit Schaltern meinst du aber in dem Fall der Stromstossschalter Taster, oder ?


----------



## dingo (13 April 2014)

Hallo,
in Deiner Schaltung werden bei den Spulen der A2 (N- Potential) geschaltet?
Das sollte noch einmal überdenkt werden!

Falls die ersten beiden Relais als Gruppenschaltung für die folgenden Relais dienen sollen, würde ich Stromstoß- Relais mit Zentral- Ein/ Aus Kontakt verwenden (z.B. von Eltako).

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## hucki (13 April 2014)

dingo schrieb:


> Falls die ersten beiden Relais als Gruppenschaltung für die folgenden Relais dienen sollen, würde ich Stromstoß- Relais mit Zentral- Ein/ Aus Kontakt verwenden (z.B. von Eltako).


Ich denke, er will mit seinen Tastern T10 bis T50 (bzw. T11 bis T51 an der 2. Tür) entweder die ersten 4 oder die zweiten 5 Stromstoßschalter/Leuchten ansteuern.
Dazu schaltet er mit den Tastern T00/T01 den N zwischen den jeweiligen Gruppen um, so dass nicht immer alle Relais auf ein Tastersignal reagieren können.


----------



## hucki (13 April 2014)

Wären Serien-Stromstoßschalter, z.B. der SS12-110 von Eltako, für Dich eine Alternative?
Dann reichen auch auf jeder Seite 5 Taster.


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich denke, er will mit seinen Tastern T10 bis T50 (bzw. T11 bis T51 an der 2. Tür) entweder die ersten 4 oder die zweiten 5 Stromstoßschalter/Leuchten ansteuern.
> Dazu schaltet er mit den Tastern T00/T01 den N zwischen den jeweiligen Gruppen um, so dass nicht immer alle Relais auf ein Tastersignal reagieren können.



Hallo zusammen, 

entschuldigt meine undetaillierte Beschreibung. Aber Danke hucki, du hast meinen Plan verstanden 
Die ersten beiden Relais (links) schalten gegenläufig. Sprich einmal schaltet der eine den N-Leiter durch (gibt diesen für die einen vier Relais frei) und beim betätigen der Taster T00 oder T01 schaltet eben das andere Relais den N-Leiter durch (und gibt somit den N-Leiter für die letzten fünf Relais frei). 
Doch leider funktioniert meine Schaltung nicht, da alle Relais immer Gleichzeitig schalten. Warum? Weil alle Nullleiter immer über die Spule der Relais verbunden sind, oder liege ich da falsch?
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich den Fehler ausmerzen kann? Meine Idee wäre, jedem Relais, welches zu einer Steckdose führt, ein weiteres Relais zu spendieren, mit welchem ich den Nullleiter freigebe oder eben auch nicht!?

Oder habt Ihr vielleicht eine genialere Idee =)

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Liebe Grüße



PS: Was würde ich denn für diese Schaltung brauchen, wenn ich das über Funk machen würde? Und was würde mich das ungefähr kosten?
Oder gibt es sonst eine Kostengünstige Alternative?


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> entschuldigt meine undetaillierte Beschreibung. Aber Danke hucki, du hast meinen Plan verstanden
> Die ersten beiden Relais (links) schalten gegenläufig. Sprich einmal schaltet der eine den N-Leiter durch (gibt diesen für die einen vier Relais frei) und beim betätigen der Taster T00 oder T01 schaltet eben das andere Relais den N-Leiter durch (und gibt somit den N-Leiter für die letzten fünf Relais frei).
> ...





Hab mal noch einen zweiten Schaltplan gemacht. Hier habe ich die ersten beiden Relais umverdrahtet. Das erste Relais agiert als Öffner und das zweite als Schließer. Beide geben mir den Nulleiter für die Spule (jeweils im wechsel) entweder für die ersten vier oder für die letzten fünf Relais frei. Kann man das so machen?


Anhang anzeigen schaltplan2.pdf


----------



## M-Ott (14 April 2014)

Mein erster Tipp wäre: Die Eltakos sind einfach in der gleichen Schaltstellung! Schalte doch einfach mal eines per Hand um!


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

Haha, du Witzbold. als wäre ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen.


----------



## M-Ott (14 April 2014)

Und was gibt's da jetzt für'n Grund, mich gleich blöd anzumachen?


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

Sorry, war eigentlich scherzhaft gemeint.


----------



## KingHelmer (14 April 2014)

Je nach dem, welche Relais du verwendest und welche Leistungen gerade angeschlossen sind, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich manche deiner Relais sofort verabschieden.
Du schaltest den N über ein einziges Relais für 4 Steckdosen.
ICH VERMUTE: Kontakte verschweißt oder Relais defekt.

Sind schon Lasten an den Steckdosen angeschlossen?
Induktive oder kapazitive Lasten?

Erst ohne Steckdosen/Verbraucher testen und messen.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich keinen Grund, warum es nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 April 2014)

@King Helmer. Wenn ich das richtig sehe auf dem kleinen Bildschirm vom Smartphone schaltet er nicht den N der Last sondern den der Eltakos.


----------



## leo (14 April 2014)

Also, wenn Du Michaels Rat befolgt hast und die Schaltstellung der beiden ersten Relais gecheckt hast, bleibt eigentlich nur ein Verdrahtungsfehler übrig. Die Schaltung wird dich allerdings früher oder später nerven. Wenn aus irgendeinem Grund nur eines der beiden "Hauptrelais" die Schaltstellung wechselt (unsauberer Tastendruck) musst Du zum Verteiler rennen und ein Relais von Hand umstellen um wieder die gegenläufige Stellung zu haben.
Gruß, Leo


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

die schaltstellung der ersten beiden Relais funktioniert einwandfrei.  Ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt nicht erklären, was ich falsch verdrahtet  haben soll, da ich bereits alles noch mal abgeklemmt und wieder neu  verdrahtet habe.
Gibt es vielleicht eine alternative Lösung?

Grüße


----------



## rheumakay (14 April 2014)

mal anders gefragt:
Warum hast du nur Platz für 6 Schalter? (weil max. 6-fach Rahmen) ??
Nimm doch einen 2. Rahmen ?


----------



## KingHelmer (14 April 2014)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> @King Helmer. Wenn ich das richtig sehe auf dem kleinen Bildschirm vom Smartphone schaltet er nicht den N der Last sondern den der Eltakos.



Hast recht, hab hier falsch geschaut.

Finde die Lösung aber auch nicht wirklich sauber.
Mit ner Logo und einfachen Schaltrelais kann er das sauberer und vor allem veränderbar gestalten.

Wieso nutzt du eigentlich nicht einfach EIN Relais mit EINEM Wechsler-Kontakt.
So umgehst du das Problem , dass die Schaltstellungen eventuell nicht synchron laufen.


----------



## hucki (14 April 2014)

Weil - Einfach kann jeder.


----------



## KingHelmer (14 April 2014)

dagegen mein Sprichwort - Geiz ist geil!


----------



## rheumakay (14 April 2014)

> dagegen mein Sprichwort - Geiz ist geil!



Das kann ja auch nur von einem Schwaben kommen


----------



## PN/DP (14 April 2014)

Ein Relais mit Wechsler würde aber in einer Stellung ständig Unmengen an Strom verbrauchen. 

Harald


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

ein wechselrelais habe ich mir bereits bestellt, kann mir aber ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen, warum der eine Änderung hervorufen soll!?
Ich habe die Stellung der beiden relais bereits überprüft, bevor ich überhaupt versucht habe, eine der steckdosen zu schalten. selbst wenn ich ein relais manuell auf ein (geschlossen) und das andere manuell auf null (offen) stelle, funktioniert die schaltung nicht 

Aber vielleicht kann ich das problem durch folgenden Schaltplan beheben? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



ich habe nun für jedes Relais ein zusätzliches Relais eingeplant, mit welchem ich dann denn Nullleiter freigebe oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## leo (14 April 2014)

So hast Du dein Problem wohl nur vervierfacht! Wenn ständig alle Relais unabhängig von deinen beiden Steuerrelais schalten würde ich ne Pulle Öttinger drauf wetten, dass die Verdrahtung nicht dem Schaltplan entspricht.


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

es schalten ja nicht alle relais gleichzeitig. sondern nur die beiden, dessen taster ich drücke :-|
Drücke ich beispielsweise Taster 4 bzw. Taster 04, dann schalten relais 4 und 13. Alle anderen tun nichts.


Wie hättet ihr denn eine solche Schaltung realisiert? Würde mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## leo (14 April 2014)

Aber 4 UND 13 schalten beide, nach deinem Schaltplan sollten 4 ODER 13 schalten. Sind vielleicht Klemmen an deinen "Hauptrelais" gebrückt?


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

Am hauptrelais ist nur der nullleiter an der klemme -A2 und der schaltimpuls der taster 0 an +A1 gebrückt. 

Und dann eben der nullleiter an -A2 aller anderen relais (einmal die ersten vier relais und dann die der letzten fünf relais). Zudem sitzen die ersten vier relais und die beiden hauptrelais in einer anderen unterverteilung als die letzten fünf. Und zwischendrin gibt es nur einen Knotenpunkt, an dem die Kabel der 12 Taster jeweils zusammenlaufen und dann in die beiden UV weitergeführt werden.


----------



## leo (14 April 2014)

Dann hilft wohl nur der Griff zum Multimeter! Wenn die Relais tatsächlich schalten, sollte der "N" ja mal durchgeschaltet sein und mal nicht.


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

ja, so der plan. allerdings messe ich an beiden Nullleitern der Hauprelais 230V, obwohl einer inaktiv ist!! 

Ebenfalls kann ich 230V an allen +A1 Klemmen der Schaltrelais 1 - 13 messen, obwohl das doch eigentlich gar nicht sein darf!?


----------



## leo (14 April 2014)

Du misst aber schon am Schaltausgang der Hauptrelais gegen "L1" und am "A1" der anderen Relais gegen "Null"? Dingos Vorschlag nicht das "N" Potenzial zu schalten hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## KingHelmer (14 April 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ein Relais mit Wechsler würde aber in einer Stellung ständig Unmengen an Strom verbrauchen.
> 
> Harald



Ach Harald,

hier ist doch von Stromstoßrelais die Rede 

PS: DAS SCHÖNSTE LAND IN DEUTSCHLANDS HAND, DAS IST DAS BADNERLAND!!!!!!


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

Könntest du mir dann auch eventuell meinen Plan so einzeichnen, dass ich nicht den N schalten muss


----------



## hucki (14 April 2014)

michachen91 schrieb:


> es schalten ja nicht alle relais gleichzeitig. sondern nur die beiden, dessen taster ich drücke :-|
> Drücke ich beispielsweise Taster 4 bzw. Taster 04, dann schalten relais 4 und 13. Alle anderen tun nichts.


Ist das noch bei der ursprünglichen Verdrahtung?
Da sind ja immer die A1 der Relais der einen Gruppe mit dem A1 der Relais der anderen Gruppe verbunden. Bei den nicht nicht getasteten Relais wird darüber der N zur anderen Gruppe gebracht. Wenn dann die Relais, wie heute meist üblich, nicht nur bei 230V schalten, sondern in einem Spannungsbereich ab schon einigen Volt, kommt es dann zum Mitschalten.   




michachen91 schrieb:


> Wie hättet ihr denn eine solche Schaltung realisiert? Würde mich echt mal interessieren


Wie schon weiter oben gesagt mit Serienstromstoßschaltern:
1. Druck: Leuchte 1 ein
2. Druck: Leuchte 1 & 2 ein
3. Druck: Leuchte 2 ein
4. Druck: Beides aus

Ist für mich schaltungstechnisch einfacher und ein besserer Kompromiss, als Dein Gebastel.


----------



## hucki (14 April 2014)

michachen91 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann ich das problem durch folgenden Schaltplan beheben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du eh soviele Schließer einbauen willst, kannst Du besser das jeweilige Tastersignal nur an die gewünschten Stromstoßschalter durch schalten, statt des Rumgewurschtel mit dem N.

Aber wie gesagt, mit Serienstromstoßschaltern ist einfacher und Du kannst 12 statt 10 Leuchten steuern.


----------



## leo (14 April 2014)

> Könntest du mir dann auch eventuell meinen Plan so einzeichnen, dass ich nicht den N schalten muss :smile:



Dein Ernst?
langsam glaube ich es geht hier doch um eine Halbzeitprüfung zum Gesellenbrief


----------



## michachen91 (14 April 2014)

leider nicht, studiere im 2. semester e-technik 


dann werde ich mal auf Serien Stromstoßrelais umrüsten. Scheint mir im Moment die logischste und einfachste Schaltung zu sein  
Hätte ich vorher etwas länger drüber nachgedacht, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können 

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------

